# Monteverdi, Claudio (1567-1643)



## science

Monteverdi! 


Handsome devil. Composed some really early operas, some cutting-edge madrigals back when that was a thing, and (despite Rachmaninoff) the most famous vespers ever. 

Here is a short list of recommendations, and I look forward to hearing others' suggestions. 

This is a fantastic DVD of a fantastic production by any standard. One of my favorite opera DVDs by any composer. 

On CD, I have only Gardiner's recording, and it is good enough. 

I've heard three other recordings of some of Monteverdi's madrigals, and none of them are bad, but this is the only complete set I've heard and it is a gem. I predict that La Venexiana will remain the recordings to hear for at least a decade! 

Don't get hung up on the album cover. This recording has been released multiple times and by different labels because it is the one. In terms of popularity, Gardiner is a close second. There are a lot of other recordings to choose from.... If I can get away with offering an idiosyncratic choice despite my lack of knowledge in the field, I'd mention Junghanel, and maybe Koopman. And for a contrast, maybe the Scholars Baroque Ensemble on Naxos.

Happy listening. This is some stuff you don't want to miss. 

What have I missed?


----------



## GioCar

Unbeliavable!

Monteverdi's thread was missing!

Bravo, science :clap:

Possibly Rinaldo Alessandrini with his ensemble Concerto Italiano are my favourite performers of most of his works:









Vespro della Beata Vergine









L'Orfeo









The Madrigals (here the cover of the fourth book)


----------



## PetrB

This most lately blew me away:

_THE FULL MONTEVERDI_ ~ A film by John La Bouchardière
_Madrigals, Book 4_; I Fagiolini; Robert Hollingworth, music director
http://www.naxos.com/catalogue/item.asp?item_code=2.110224
The singing is superb, one voice per part as it should be, and these are dramatically staged (very quietly) and done in modern dress. Great performance, quite directly moving.
[ ADD: The entire body of Monteverdi's Madrigals is (imo) one of the greater monuments from all of music history... amazing and completely fluid writing, astonishing use of harmony, immediately expressive. END ADD ]

Jordi Savall et alia in this performance of _Orfeo_ (I'm a blindly adoring Savall fan) I would hope is available in a recording or DVD





I have only seen a production of _L'incoronazione di Poppea_ so have no recording to recommend, but strongly recommend the opera.

This gem of a song is I'm sure part of a collection on one disc, which I'm sure you can find by an easy search using the names of the group, director, singers (also listed in the link.)
I think the performance is, everyone involved, superb
"Zefiro torna" ;Nuria Rial (soprano); Philippe Jaroussky (countertenor); L'Arpeggiata (direction: Christina Pluhar)





P.s. It really is surprising there was not already a Monteverdi thread... one of my most favored composers. Good going!


----------



## MagneticGhost

An absolutely shocking omission from the Composer Guestbook. Well done Science for rectifying this so quickly.
Monteverdi is an amazing composer. I can't really add to the eloquence of PetrB. 
Suffice to say that L'Orfeo, the Vespers and the Complete Madrigals are amongst my A-list CDs.

I've also seen THE FULL MONTEVERDI. Great performances indeed. It pops up on Sky Arts every now and again.


----------



## brotagonist

MagneticGhost said:


> Suffice to say that L'Orfeo [is on my] A-list...


ditto

I might eventually get it. I was bowled over last night, when I sampled it.


----------



## Mandryka

I tend to listen to the San Giovanni Battista vespers more than the San Marco ones, partly because I like the recording that Leonhardt made. For the San Marco Vespers, I have and like the old recording with Jürgen Jürgens, not the one Jürgens made with Harnoncourt.

For Combattimento, I remember being impressed by how Monteverdi, in the preface, talks about how he's exploring warlike emotions, Harnoncourt's outstanding at revealing this. I like Vartolo too, because it's got this feel of something very very old.

I'd like to get to know Selva Morale et Spirituale better.

For the madrigals, I'm particularly fond of the a cappella ones in Bk 4. I've enjoyed the old performances by Leppard aswell as La Venexiana and Alessandrini.

For the operas, on CD I enjoyed Ensemble Elyma. And on DVD I enjoyed the Ponnelle productions. What I like most about Monteverdi operas, apart from the recitative style, is the fact that it's so erudite, he's like Shakespeare in that respect.

I would like to have the music that Seneca sings before he learns of his execution at my funeral. Another thing I like is the wrestler's music in Ulisse. Henze's orchestration of Ulysse is well worth exploring.

One of the most moving things I've ever seen was an Orfeo in London, semi staged by Jonathan Miller, with Bostridge and Cioffi. The moment when Charon leads Orfeo down the Styx, the sole prop an oar, was unforgettable.

I wonder if anyone knows about pre HIP recordings of the operas - there are wonderful things in Leppard's recording of Incoronazione with Vickers. Having said that I think the old recording of madrigals with Boulanger made with Cuenod is dreadful. One good old one is some very characterful madrigals sung by New York Pro Musica, there's a transfer on symphonyshare.

I think Monteverdi was a greater composer than J.S Bach. Of operas.


----------



## GioCar

Yesterday I bought the tickets for me and (exceptionally!) my wife for L'Incoronazione di Poppea at la Scala:

http://www.teatroallascala.org/en/season/opera-ballet/2014-2015/coronation-of-poppea.html

A Robert Wilson production already staged in Paris last year, conducted by Rinaldo Alessandrini,










We'll go on February 27, when tickets are sold at half their price


----------



## Mandryka

GioCar said:


> Yesterday I bought the tickets for me and (exceptionally!) my wife for L'Incoronazione di Poppea at la Scala:
> 
> http://www.teatroallascala.org/en/season/opera-ballet/2014-2015/coronation-of-poppea.html
> 
> A Robert Wilson production already staged in Paris last year, conducted by Rinaldo Alessandrini,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We'll go on February 27, when tickets are sold at half their price


I hope you enjoy it. Sometimes I think that Robert Wilson's operas are a bit samey -- slick light tricks and stylised walking.


----------



## Vesteralen

I really highly recommend this book. The author takes the time to really dig into L'orefo, Combattimento, Ulisse, and Poppea and makes you appreciate all the little choices Monteverdi made musically to highlight the emotional meaning behind the texts. Truly eye-opening. I come away from each reading session in absolute amazement at his genius.


----------



## CMonteverdi

On top of the above listed albums, I'd recommend:

























LK


----------



## The nose

I just bougth this:







Orfeo
Il ritorno di Ulisse in patria
L'incoronazione di Poppea


----------



## Mandryka

The nose said:


> I just bougth this:
> View attachment 68262
> 
> Orfeo
> Il ritorno di Ulisse in patria
> L'incoronazione di Poppea


Outstanding, bold and energetic perfomances.


----------



## hreichgott

PetrB said:


> This gem of a song is I'm sure part of a collection on one disc, which I'm sure you can find by an easy search using the names of the group, director, singers (also listed in the link.)
> I think the performance is, everyone involved, superb
> "Zefiro torna" ;Nuria Rial (soprano); Philippe Jaroussky (countertenor); L'Arpeggiata (direction: Christina Pluhar)


My favorite Monteverdi CD in fact  
Monteverdi: Teatro d'amore 
recorded by Christina Pluhar and L'arpeggiata


----------



## CMonteverdi

I've not yet decided whether to buy it or not... (i've several madrigals boxes: Alessandrini, The brilliant classics one, Rooley, I fagiolini)









your view/opinion is more than welcome
LK


----------



## CMonteverdi

A fantastic video from BBC






LK


----------



## science

CMonteverdi said:


> I've not yet decided whether to buy it or not... (i've several madrigals boxes: Alessandrini, The brilliant classics one, Rooley, I fagiolini)
> 
> View attachment 68340
> 
> 
> your view/opinion is more than welcome
> LK


I can't tell you what to do with your money, but I'm very glad I bought that set.


----------



## science

science said:


> Monteverdi!
> 
> View attachment 62334
> 
> 
> Handsome devil. Composed some really early operas, some cutting-edge madrigals back when that was a thing, and (despite Rachmaninoff) the most famous vespers ever.
> 
> Here is a short list of recommendations, and I look forward to hearing others' suggestions.
> 
> View attachment 62338
> 
> 
> This is a fantastic DVD of a fantastic production by any standard. One of my favorite opera DVDs by any composer.
> 
> On CD, I have only Gardiner's recording, and it is good enough.
> 
> View attachment 62339
> 
> 
> I've heard three other recordings of some of Monteverdi's madrigals, and none of them are bad, but this is the only complete set I've heard and it is a gem. I predict that La Venexiana will remain the recordings to hear for at least a decade!
> 
> View attachment 62336
> 
> 
> Don't get hung up on the album cover. This recording has been released multiple times and by different labels because it is the one. In terms of popularity, Gardiner is a close second. There are a lot of other recordings to choose from.... If I can get away with offering an idiosyncratic choice despite my lack of knowledge in the field, I'd mention Junghanel, and maybe Koopman. And for a contrast, maybe the Scholars Baroque Ensemble on Naxos.
> 
> Happy listening. This is some stuff you don't want to miss.
> 
> What have I missed?


Well, I deleted the attachments so that post sucks now. The first recommendation was Savall's DVD recording of Orfeo; the second was La Venexiana's complete recording of the madrigals, which CMonteverdi just asked about; the third was Parrott's recording of the vespers.


----------



## CMonteverdi

science said:


> I can't tell you what to do with your money, but I'm very glad I bought that set.


feel free... your advice is more than welcome : )

LK


----------



## joen_cph

...............bump.









*Monteverdi*: _Scherzi Musicali _/ Aymes / harmonia mundi musique d`abord budget price series

This is the most immediately attractive Monteverdi CD I´ve encountered, with 20 pieces, very lively and Baroque-sounding, prominent instrumental parts, and classical, not-too-HIP performances. A delight from start to finish .

Having acquired the Venexiana Ensemble recordings of the 9 Madrigal Books on the Glossa label, I now consider my Monteverdi collection reasonably finished & ready to explore further in depth.

IMO, one should at least try to have/know the CD above, _L´Orfeo_, the _Maria Vespers_, and some of the late madrigals, especially from _Libro VIII_ (such as "Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda" and "Lamento della Ninfa").

I find it somewhat harder to appreciate the other operas, which may be due to the recordings I have (_Ulisse_/Leppard, _Poppea_/Harnoncourt), but so be it. Also, my impressions might change.


----------



## Pugg

​One off my all time favourites :tiphat:


----------



## joen_cph

I´d be interested in reading what people have of Monteverdi collections ...


----------



## JosefinaHW

_Claudio Monteverdi: At the Root of All Opera_, Film by Philippe Beziat, Now airing on ARTE television (alas not released on DVD or Blu-Ray yet) FYI: http://www.arte.tv/fr/videos/069067-000-A/monteverdi-aux-sources-de-l-opera

Today the group Scherzi Musicali, under the direction of Nicolas Achten, uploaded five videos of pieces from Monteverdi's _L'Orfeo_ that are used in Beziat's documentary.

Their playlist does not order the pieces in the order of the opera/fabula but I have not rearranged them--I trust their reasoning. IMO the music is SUBLIME as are the staging and the lighting in most of the videos... ('don't tire before _Vi ricorda o boschi ombrosi -_-it' delightful!_)_

Enjoy! This is what makes life worth living....

1. _ Possente spirto
_





2. _Tu se' morta_






3. _Rosa del ciel_






4. _Ahi Vista troppo dolce_






5. _Vi ricorda o boschi ombrosi 
_


----------



## Bertali

Rinaldo Alessandrini






William Christie​


----------



## Timothy

Monteverdi is great, I love him more than Mozart


----------



## JosefinaHW

Thank you to the man who composed some of the most emotionally expressive music ever written!

"Possente Spirtu", _L'Orfeo_






"Tu se' morta", _L'Orfeo





_

"Rosa del Ciel", _L'Orfeo






_


----------



## JosefinaHW

...just one more

"Vi ricorda o boschi ombrosi", _L'Orfeo





_


----------



## LezLee

I don't know much Monteverdi (yet!) but I really love this with the amazing L'Arpeggiata


----------



## JosefinaHW

Extraordinary! _ Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda _






The sound in the stage rehearsal is terrible at times, but the choreography is captivating:


----------



## JosefinaHW

Italian and English translations of pieces in Monteverdi's Books of Madrigals (Free)

Monteverdi Book of Madrigals, Italian and English translations are included in the booklets included in the Naxos recordings of these works.

I will post the links as they exist now, but I will also include the Naxos CD number so that if the links no longer work you will know in which CD to find the texts and parallel English translation.

Book I: Naxos: Early Music, 8.555307, "Claudio Monteverdi, Madrigals Book 1, Delitiae Musicae, Marco Longhini"
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/NA5307.pdf

Book 2: Naxos: Early Music, 8.555308, "Claudio Monteverdi, Madrigals Books 2, Delitiae Musicae, Marco Longhini"
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/NA5308.pdf

Book 3: Ibid, 8.555309 Ibid.
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/NA5309.pdf

Book 4: Ibid, 8.555310, Ibid
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/NA5310.pdf

Book 5: Ibid, 8.555311, Ibid
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/NA5311.pdf

Book 6: Ibid, 2 CDs 8.555312-13, Ibid
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/NA5312.pdf

Book 7: Ibid, 3 CDs 8.555314-16, Ibid
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/NA5314.pdf

Book 8: Ibid, 4 CDs 8.573755-58***, NB the pattern of CD ID has changed
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/NX3755.pdf

Book 9: _Scherzi Musicali_, 8.555318
https://www.chandos.net/chanimages/Booklets/NA5318.pdf


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT

JosefinaHW said:


> Italian and English translations of pieces in Monteverdi's Books of Madrigals (Free)
> 
> Monteverdi Book of Madrigals, Italian and English translations are included in the booklets included in the Naxos recordings of these works.


Longhini's recordings of the madrigals are superb, and very affordable. Good old Naxos!


----------



## Rogerx

*May 15th 1567 Claudio Monteverdi*


----------



## joen_cph

joen_cph said:


> ...............bump.
> 
> View attachment 82923
> 
> 
> *Monteverdi*: _Scherzi Musicali _/ Aymes / harmonia mundi musique d`abord budget price series
> 
> This is the most immediately attractive Monteverdi CD I´ve encountered, with 20 pieces, very lively and Baroque-sounding, prominent instrumental parts, and classical, not-too-HIP performances. A delight from start to finish .
> 
> Having acquired the Venexiana Ensemble recordings of the 9 Madrigal Books on the Glossa label, I now consider my Monteverdi collection reasonably finished & ready to explore further in depth.
> 
> IMO, one should at least try to have/know the CD above, _L´Orfeo_, the _Maria Vespers_, and some of the late madrigals, especially from _Libro VIII_ (such as "Il Combattimento di Tancredi e Clorinda" and "Lamento della Ninfa").
> 
> I find it somewhat harder to appreciate the other operas, which may be due to the recordings I have (_Ulisse_/Leppard, _Poppea_/Harnoncourt), but so be it. Also, my impressions might change.


Have since added

- the _Canzonette_/naxos (likewise very, very attractive, usually very cheap at JPC) and 
- the_ Salve Morale_.../Corboz box, 
- the _Maria Vespers + Mass_/Suzuki (they came in a mixed box set), 
- some works conducted by Dumestre with the Poeme Harmonique Ensemble, came in a mixed box;
- plus kept some of the madrigals on old Brilliant Classics recordings,

to my collection ... but am now finding it satisfying enough.


----------



## flamencosketches

I have zero Monteverdi... probably the biggest shortcoming of my whole library. However, I do have the Martin Pearlman/Boston Baroque recording of the Marian Vespers en route to me. I want to get a disc or two of madrigali, but I don't know which to go for...


----------



## starthrower

I don't know much about late Renaissance / early Baroque music or ensembles but I have a cheap 10 CD box on deutsche harmonia mundi by Cantus Colln that includes one disc of late madrigals and his sacred work, Vespro Della Beata Vergine. I prefer the later because it sounds more modern but the madrigals are fine too.


----------



## starthrower

I've been doing some more listening to the Madrigals and trying get a taste for the different ensembles. I've decided that I have to get that La Venexiana box. These singers sound fantastic to my ears. I also like the ensemble on the Brilliant Classics set.


----------

